# Storing projection screen



## Ech725 (Apr 12, 2018)

I just finished using a projection screen 16'x20' that was folded up in a hamper for 16 years. It had a lot of wrinkles from storage. Any suggestions on storing for long term and reducing wrinkles?


----------



## Van (Apr 12, 2018)

Roll it on a carpet tube, sew a condom for it, loft it on an unused GP batten, or store it in a corner standing on the tube.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 12, 2018)

I also like to have them folded in cloth. That way it doesn't stick to itself as it gets warm.


----------



## Jacques Mersereau (Apr 14, 2018)

If you cannot leave the screen deployed/hanging - rolling it up on a BIG tube - the biggest diameter you can find - is about the best choice BUT
- I would highly recommend not standing it on end.
Gravity will pull it down and scrunch it - making for some aweful creases. (Been there, done that) 
I would say once on the tube to hang the roll if possible so the weight is distributed more evenly.
Leaving it floor will also imprint waves that are hard to get smoothed out.
Small tubes make for tons of little ugly waves.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 14, 2018)

Also, it is best that if you haven't used it in awhile, try to get it set up a day in advance. Some of the wrinkles will work themselves out. You can usually apply slight heat to aid in this. Obviously, you want to be careful with this as too much heat will damage the material. If you know the manufacturer, you can approach them to get a care sheet which will also let you know how to clean the screen.


----------

